# Firmeza aí, ó,



## tony jimenez

se alguem pode me disser em que casos se utiliza esta expressao (aí, o).
com algums exemplos.

contexto: 
Firmeza aí, ó, nos beco só dá nóis


----------



## Vanda

jijijiji. Gíria.
Algo mais ou menos assim: Fique firme! Resista firmemente! Quem manda no beco/ callejón somos nós. 
Pode ser, por exemplo, um lugar/uma rua onde um grupo de valentes/ uma gangue é quem domina. Mesmo que esteja sendo usado como metáfora.


----------



## tony jimenez

alguem pode me disser em que casos se utiliza esta expressao aí, o 

 Ex: Firmeza aí, o

       Traz a balança aí, o

se alguem pode mostrar algums exemplos, obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

_Aí, ó_ não querem dizer nada, apenas dão força ao enunciado.
aí é o mesmo que ahí.
ó = oh!

É uma forma de chamar a atenção.


----------



## Mangato

No galego, não sei se no português, *ó*, e uma forma de reforçar o imperativo e  os iterrogativos.  

_Sai daí, o.  Tampouco sei se vai acentuado ou não_

_Que estás a facer, o?_


----------



## MOC

Sim Mangato. Em Portugal também. Em português iria acentuado.


----------



## Mangato

MOC said:


> Sim Mangato. Em Portugal também. Em português iria acentuado.


 
Obrigado MOC.  Agora tenho que pesquisar se no galego se leva acento ou não.  Achei as duas formas


----------



## nilon

Oi gente, eu queria saber se da para traducir a firmeza como uma qualidade pessoal para o espanhol, com alguma giria no outro idioma. 
Eu estava vendo um documentário que se chama _Pixo_ (tem aí no vimeo online acredito), que é sobre as pixações, as intervenções urbanas da gente da periferia na cidade de São Paulo. Alguns no documentário falam que são vándalos os que fazem pixação, que são criminosos mesmos. E outro fala o seguinte:

"não sao todos que vão para o crime, não. *pessoal firmeza*, gente boa"

Aí eu entendo perfeitamente o que quer dizer, queria saber se alguem poderia por gentileza me ajudar na tradução para o espanhol. Se acham?


----------



## Alandria

No son todos que se convierten al crimen. Hay gente digna, y buenas personas


----------



## zema

En realidad la frase es más larga; está hablando ahora un _pichador_  (min. 34.16 aproximadamente, menos mal que está bueno el video ):


> _"__…levo a pichação como uma coisa maravilhosa, uma coisa que está aumentando meu quadro de amigos, pessoal firmeza, gente boa.__"_


  En argentinés informal creo que podrías decir: _...buena gente, macanuda*_

  (*)Bueno, _macanudo/a_ está bastante pasado de moda, pero no se me ocurre ahora algo más actual con ese sentido.


----------



## Alandria

Lembrando que "firmeza" é muuuuito paulista, não se usa essa palavra em muitas partes do Brasil. Eu diria "maneiro".


----------



## mexerica feliz

Alandria said:


> Lembrando que "firmeza" é muuuuito paulista, não se usa essa palavra em muitas partes do Brasil. Eu diria "maneiro".



Maneiro é gíria carioca.
Nunca ouvi usada pelos capixabas, nem mesmo por minha amicíssima Elisa Lucinda.
Os capixabas falam _massa_.

Decida de onde você realmente é, de Barra Mansa (poooooooouco provável), Vitória (capixaba você, nem morta, viu!?) ou de Vila Nova da Gaia (muito provável, mó bonita cidade por sinal).


----------



## zema

mexerica feliz said:


> Os capixabas falam _massa_.


Eso me hizo acordar a _"una masa__"_ que hoy en día se escucha mucho por acá, y podría reemplazar a _"macanuda"_:

_...buena gente, una masa_


----------



## nilon

Excelente! Creo que "una masa" aplica más bien a ciertos lugares en que se habla español, pienso en Argentina.
 Pero eso es lo que pregunté, sobre formas informales de decir "firmeza" así que gracias. También en portugués se dice "muito massa".


----------

